# Single Vessel Brewing - RoboBrew 35L Gen 3



## KegLand-com-au (17/1/18)

Goodmorning Brewers,

We thought it would be nice to take the opportunity to share some snippets of the new RoboBrew 35L gen3 which are about a month away from being available to purchase.

There have been a big electronic main board change to a board with more functionality and customisation.






Firstly we have changed the delay start timer to a more useful 6 stage timer function. This can still of course be used as a delay timer for your RoboBrew to be at strike temperature the following morning, you will just need to set S1 and S2 to correspond to that time frame.
For example in the *Automatic Mode (Auto) *Setting the RoboBrew to 0.00C for 5 hours in S1 will mean the unit will be on but not heating.
Then if you set S2 to your target strike temperature for 2 hours, allowing your RoboBrew to get up to that temperature and hold it there ready for your mash in. 
Depending on how time efficient you are as a brewer you could go ahead and set S3 for your mash length and S4 for your mash out temperature and S5 for your boil. But keep in mind that it is purely time based. The RoboBrew will not hit a temperature then go to the next profile, meaning it will strive to hit that temperature for the custom time given then go to the next profile. 
If the time is set to 0.00 it will skip that step, meaning you don't have to have all 6 steps.
We believe this can be incredibly useful for doing step mashes or mashing out after a given time frame then getting to the boil.

If that sounds like too much button pressing and estimating heating times we still of course have the *Manual mode.* In this mode you'll only have to worry about 4 buttons. Temp, Positive (+), Negative (-) and the Play/Pause button.


A new feature I'm sure a lot of people have pushed to see in the RoboBrew is a *Calibration Function*
If you are finding that the near bottom temperature is reading out by up to 10C positive or negative, then you can adjust the sensor. How to do this will be in instruction manual when you receive your gen 3, as well as on our website www.kegland.com.au under our Brewery section >RoboBrew 35L>Instruction Manual following the release. Alongside this calibration function we also have added a *Factory Reset* function as well.

Like the generation 2, the generation 3 display is also 100% waterproof. 

Another feature we're very happy to announce is bye bye silicone rotating racking arm seal. Hello Camlock fittings as standard.
*A big thanks to everyone in the RoboBrew community*, we've heard your chatter and seen your ingenious modifications and we've taken that on board with a detachable rotating racking arm with a male and female camlock fittings. Keep up the good work! 

Now for some not so good news..
The RoboBrew 65L gen3 still needs further work and we do not have an ETA. We are very hopeful for sometime this year if all goes well with our further modifications in manufacturing and further testing. We don't wish to release something we're not proud of. Being such a bigger volume there are more factors in heating side and manufacturing that have arisen that need further time & skill to workout.
We know that this is a common phrase said with the RB 65L but it is true, it is taking a lot of minds and hands to get it working the way we want it to.

Happy Brewing 

KegLand


----------



## malt junkie (17/1/18)

Which way are you guys leaning regarding the power for the Robo65 are you going a single 3000w(ish) element or the more compatible 2 elements under 2400w with 2 power cables. Or is this one of the issues your working through?

MJ


----------



## KegLand-com-au (17/1/18)

malt junkie said:


> Which way are you guys leaning regarding the power for the Robo65 are you going a single 3000w(ish) element or the more compatible 2 elements under 2400w with 2 power cables. Or is this one of the issues your working through?
> 
> MJ



To get a good roling boil you really need to use 15amp power supply at 220-240v. For new 65L robobrew units will be 3300 watts and will use 1 x 2300watt element and another 1 x 1000watt element. Unfortunately we will not be able to make this size brewery in the 110v for America so if you want to use the 65L model in america you need to get the 220v wired into your house.

The elements are one of the big areas that we have put a lot of effort into getting right. We did originally try and use the concealed element just like the 35L robobrew however for concealed elements the watt density was simply too high and we ended up with scortching making it very difficult to do light coloured and light flavoured beers. This is also the issue with other no-brand breweries sold from China that we have been testing.

So with the 65L model we have been doing a lot of design work to reduce the watt density and this is why the 65L model of the robobrew units has been talking longer than originally planned.

The electrical approval process is also something that we are waiting for and this can take some time to be completed. So we hope the 65L will be available perhaps at the middle of this year.


----------



## malt junkie (17/1/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> To get a good roling boil you really need to use 15amp power supply at 220-240v. For new 65L robobrew units will be 3300 watts and will use 1 x 2300watt element and another 1 x 1000watt element. Unfortunately we will not be able to make this size brewery in the 110v for America so if you want to use the 65L model in america you need to get the 220v wired into your house.
> 
> The elements are one of the big areas that we have put a lot of effort into getting right. We did originally try and use the concealed element just like the 35L robobrew however for concealed elements the watt density was simply too high and we ended up with scortching making it very difficult to do light coloured and light flavoured beers. This is also the issue with other no-brand breweries sold from China that we have been testing.
> 
> ...


Nice to see the eye to detail being put in.
Do you have a ball park pricing as yet? (Saving will be required!)


----------



## Bribie G (17/1/18)

I think MJ's comment was more along the lines of the vast majority of brewers who only have 15a (edit: oops meant 10 amp) circuits at home, particularly tenants.

Now with my urn I have a 2400W element but if necessary - ramping up strike water in a hurry for example - I can toss in my 2200W OTS immersion heater run from another circuit via an extension cord.

So in the case of the 65L model why not provide two plug points on the casing to allow two power sources for most users, or would that be flouting regs?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (17/1/18)

We cannot get the robobrew to pass the electrical standards with two power leads so this is not an option for us to sell the product like this.

To be honest if you want to be a bid dodgy and run a 65L Robobrew of two different circuits in your house if you really wanted to.

If you disconnect the 1,000 watt element and have this connected to a separate flex cord then you can use an extension lead to plug it into a different fuse in your house you could potencially use the robobrew 65L on a house with all 10amp sockets. We would not be able to sell the unit like this as it's not electrically compliant but it's something that you could do on your own and what you do at home is completely up to you guys.

I hope by April we can start to put some photos up on our website www.kegland.com.au of the new unit so you can see what it looks like.


----------



## bingggo (19/2/18)

I notice the price on your website is $369. This seems a fair price as I feel the current generation is a overpriced. But was curious if you will stick with AUD$369 or expect this to change.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (19/2/18)

bingggo said:


> I notice the price on your website is $369. This seems a fair price as I feel the current generation is a overpriced. But was curious if you will stick with AUD$369 or expect this to change.



Definitely we will not go down in price. The price of $369 is really quite cheap considering we are half the cost of any other single vessel brewery already. So there is a good chance that the price will go up in the future.


----------



## bingggo (19/2/18)

I agree 369 is a good price. I didn't mean I expect you to go down


----------



## Bonenose (19/2/18)

Have you given any consideration to a heavy duty version of the 65 litre, say 20A or even three phase for those of us who can install a dedicated circuit.


----------



## Baltic (20/2/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Goodmorning Brewers,
> 
> We thought it would be nice to take the opportunity to share some snippets of the new RoboBrew 35L gen3 which are about a month away from being available to purchase.
> 
> ...



Hi there, any update with the release of V3??
Looking forward to placing my order [emoji4]


----------



## KegLand-com-au (20/2/18)

Bonenose said:


> Have you given any consideration to a heavy duty version of the 65 litre, say 20A or even three phase for those of us who can install a dedicated circuit.



With regarsd to the 65L to get a good rolling boil on this size unit you really need about 3000watts and our units will be about 3500watts just to make sure you have enough juice. With this amout of power you really only need 15amps as a 15amp single phase socket will give you up to 3600watts.

So 20amp or 3phase is really not necessary for this size brewery in my opinion.

If however you really wanted to speed up the brewing process then you could install a second heating element in the unit and use a heating element like this to increase the power:
https://www.kegland.com.au/2200-watt-stainless-steel-heating-element.html

This is a bit messy and it would mean that you have two power cords for the brewery and it would look a bit ugly but it's a possibility. I honestly just dont think it's necessary though.


----------



## fungrel (20/2/18)

Is it just me, correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't this post be located in the AHB Sponsors Shop?

Especially since KegLand started this thread. It may be different if a user posted some info, but it seems like a blatant flaunting of the rules.

I'm seeing KegLand jumping in all over the forum in an attempt to gain visibility, where KegKing remained like the other sponsors.. paid and within the boundaries.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (20/2/18)

fungrel said:


> Is it just me, correct me if I'm wrong, but shouldn't this post be located in the AHB Sponsors Shop?
> 
> Especially since KegLand started this thread. It may be different if a user posted some info, but it seems like a blatant flaunting of the rules.
> 
> I'm seeing KegLand jumping in all over the forum in an attempt to gain visibility, where KegKing remained like the other sponsors.. paid and within the boundaries.




Yeah sorry about that. I am fairly new to this forum and did not know of this rule. Perhaps it's best if I abandoned this post and make a new one in the Sponsor shop. Do you think that is the best thing to do? I am open to suggestions here.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/2/18)

You are allowed to spruke your wares in your own thread it's just when you butt into other threads, now I presume the ROBOBREW has a SAA approval certificate?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (20/2/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> You are allowed to spruke your wares in your own thread it's just when you butt into other threads, now I presume the ROBOBREW has a SAA approval certificate?



It's hard not to butt into a thread when there is information that relates specifically to us. In this specific instance you are asking us not to "butt" in but then at the same time you are asking us a question about approvals. So If I respond to your question I might be seen as spruking my wares, but if I dont respond then I would be ignoring your question. How can we possibly make you happy?

The Robobrews that are sold by KegLand have electrical approvals in Australia, recently just got approved for Canada, also recently got CE in Europe, and also UL approvals in America. There is barely a developed country in the world where the Robobrews do not have electrical approvals now. So yes we have approvals.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/2/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> It's hard not to butt into a thread when there is information that relates specifically to us. In this specific instance you are asking us not to "butt" in but then at the same time you are asking us a question about approvals. So If I respond to your question I might be seen as spruking my wares, but if I dont respond then I would be ignoring your question. How can we possibly make you happy?
> 
> The Robobrews that are sold by KegLand have electrical approvals in Australia, recently just got approved for Canada, also recently got CE in Europe, and also UL approvals in America. There is barely a developed country in the world where the Robobrews do not have electrical approvals now. So yes we have approvals.


This is your thread, which you started, so you can hardly be butting in in your own thread, the reason I asked about the SAA approval certificate is as far as I am aware each modification means that a new certificate should be applied for.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (21/2/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> This is your thread, which you started, so you can hardly be butting in in your own thread, the reason I asked about the SAA approval certificate is as far as I am aware each modification means that a new certificate should be applied for.



That is correct. If the item is modified then electrical approvals need to be re-done. That is one of the reasons why the Robobrew Gen 3 has taken so long to release as all the electrical approvals needed to be completed.


----------



## Andy_27 (21/2/18)

This is an amazing price! I just signed up to your website to be notified of when they're back in stock!


----------



## rossbaker (24/2/18)

Hi there Kegland, 

I just watched Kee's video running through the Gen3 Robo. The extra bottom screen for the malt pipe looks like a great idea as I've noticed a fair bit of grain finding its way into the wort. Will these fit the gen2 models and do you think they will be sold as spares? If so, I would be very keen depending on $...


----------



## KegLand-com-au (26/2/18)

rossbaker said:


> Hi there Kegland,
> 
> I just watched Kee's video running through the Gen3 Robo. The extra bottom screen for the malt pipe looks like a great idea as I've noticed a fair bit of grain finding its way into the wort. Will these fit the gen2 models and do you think they will be sold as spares? If so, I would be very keen depending on $...



Hey Rossbaker. I knew we would start getting this question as soon as we posted that video. 
1. Yes the extra screen will be compatible with the older Robobrew Gen 2 models. 
2. We dont have this screen sold as a spare part yet but I think we will start to get the stock of this spare part some time in April. It will not be an expensive upgrade.

We will put the part on our website www.kegland.com.au as soon and the part number for that spare part is KL06132. It should be up on our website before the end of the week. Once it's uploaded you can just go to the product and then click on 

We don't take back orders or anything like that but we do have a notification system so if you register for notification on our website you will get an email when the product comes back in stock.

To give you can example see the screen shot below:

https://www.kegland.com.au/media/images/Kegland Sign up to Get Notified for Out Of Stock Item.PNG

You can see you just click on this link then you can put in your email to get the notification.


----------



## rossbaker (27/2/18)

Excellent guys, this will be great!


----------



## SponsorSFC (28/2/18)

These are up on the Kegland site now. Postage to Perth was cheap at $25 express (I got a CO2 reg as well).


----------



## Andy_27 (3/3/18)

SponsorSFC said:


> These are up on the Kegland site now. Postage to Perth was cheap at $25 express (I got a CO2 reg as well).


Aaaaand now sold out!


----------



## Gmoney (10/3/18)

I’m spewing. Just got a bonus at work which I was going to put towards the Robobrew but it has come too late. Hope they are back in stock soon with the same price


----------



## Andy_27 (10/3/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Hey Rossbaker. I knew we would start getting this question as soon as we posted that video.
> 1. Yes the extra screen will be compatible with the older Robobrew Gen 2 models.
> 2. We dont have this screen sold as a spare part yet but I think we will start to get the stock of this spare part some time in April. It will not be an expensive upgrade.
> 
> ...



Hi guys,
Have you watched Gash Slugs review of your Gen 3? He had recirc and sparge issues which he reckons is due to the additional screen sandwiching grain between the 2 and resulting in no flow. Has this been reported to you before? The screen does look a bit flimsy and I wondered how it stayed flat.

Cheers


----------



## HamoAus (11/3/18)

Andy_27 said:


> Hi guys,
> Have you watched Gash Slugs review of your Gen 3? He had recirc and sparge issues which he reckons is due to the additional screen sandwiching grain between the 2 and resulting in no flow. Has this been reported to you before? The screen does look a bit flimsy and I wondered how it stayed flat.
> 
> Cheers


Hey Andy
I brewed yesterday with the second screen and had absolutely no issues. On the Robobrew user page on Facebook many others had the same experience as I did. 

In his wrap up Gash offers a few suggestions as to why it happened. So I made sure my screen was as flat as possible against the bottom screen and it went perfectly.

Cheers Hamo


----------



## Andy_27 (11/3/18)

HamoAus said:


> Hey Andy
> I brewed yesterday with the second screen and had absolutely no issues. On the Robobrew user page on Facebook many others had the same experience as I did.
> 
> In his wrap up Gash offers a few suggestions as to why it happened. So I made sure my screen was as flat as possible against the bottom screen and it went perfectly.
> ...


Awesome, good to hear!


----------



## Gmoney (14/3/18)

Do we know when this is likely to be back in stock? Days/weeks/months?


----------



## Andy_27 (17/3/18)

Has anyone had a problem with the temp probe on their Gen 3? Mines displaying 123 / 124 degrees C no matter what temp water I put in. Yes I've checked its in celsius not farenheit... When I change to farenheit, it reads 253 degrees F.

I first put in 50 degree water from my urn and it displayed 84 degrees. I checked with a thermometer and it was only 50 degrees. When I turned the pump on to see if circulating would help, it jumped straight up to 123 degrees??? I tried the + - button reset which didnt seem to work and the calibration feature only does 10 degrees +/-.

I havent actually used it yet, I was getting ready for a brew tomorrow!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/18)

Did you press the + & - buttons together at the same time?


----------



## Andy_27 (17/3/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Did you press the + & - buttons together at the same time?


Yeah. It reset all the auto mode settings so I think I did it correctly.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/18)

So is it OK now? Or still out of sync?


----------



## Andy_27 (17/3/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> So is it OK now? Or still out of sync?


Nah sorry, I meant I did the reset before when I was trying to fix it. It reset the Auto settings but not the temp problem.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/18)

Calibration This model of robobrew has a temperature calibration feature. If you find that the actual temperature on the display is not correct this can be calibrated. This proceedure is not normally required and if you are unsure of what you are doing it’s best if you leave the calibration 0. To adjust the calibration settings follow the instructions below: 1. Power up the Robobrew and press the pause button. 2. Press and hold down the time button until the calibration number is displayed. 3. Adjust the calibration number between -10 and +10. A positive figure will increase the displayed temperature and a negative figure will decrease the displayed temerperature. For instance if your Robobrew is reading 200C on the display but it should be reading 250C then use a calibration figure of positive 5. 4. Press the time button again to return to the home screen. Note: The calibration figure must be set in celcius but it will effect the displayed


----------



## Andy_27 (17/3/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Calibration This model of robobrew has a temperature calibration feature. If you find that the actual temperature on the display is not correct this can be calibrated. This proceedure is not normally required and if you are unsure of what you are doing it’s best if you leave the calibration 0. To adjust the calibration settings follow the instructions below: 1. Power up the Robobrew and press the pause button. 2. Press and hold down the time button until the calibration number is displayed. 3. Adjust the calibration number between -10 and +10. A positive figure will increase the displayed temperature and a negative figure will decrease the displayed temerperature. For instance if your Robobrew is reading 200C on the display but it should be reading 250C then use a calibration figure of positive 5. 4. Press the time button again to return to the home screen. Note: The calibration figure must be set in celcius but it will effect the displayed


Yep tried that but the calibration feature can only bring it back by 10 degrees C not 35.


----------



## Andy_27 (17/3/18)

I just tried it again to make sure but still didnt work it. I turned the temp up to 130 degrees C with about 2 litres of water in the bottom.My thermometer said it went to 70 degrees but the Robobrew display only went up 2 degrees to 125C. When I change it to farenheit, inststead of displaying 255 theres a little r shaped number in place of the first 5...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (17/3/18)

Sorry mate, if you lived a little closer you could have borrowed one of mine.


----------



## Andy_27 (17/3/18)

Haha no worries, thanks for the help mate. I'll just go back to the urn for tomorrow and see if Kegland can find a solution.


----------



## wynnum1 (18/3/18)

Andy_27 said:


> Haha no worries, thanks for the help mate. I'll just go back to the urn for tomorrow and see if Kegland can find a solution.


That sounds like it is faulty..


----------



## Ronwales (28/6/18)

My bottom perforated plate sits on top of the tap making it sit on a angle. Does anyone have this issue ? Thankyou


----------



## dblunn (29/6/18)

Hi, the three feet on the bottom of the screen should hold it above the tap. Are all three feet present on your unit?


----------



## KegLand-com-au (29/6/18)

dblunn said:


> Hi, the three feet on the bottom of the screen should hold it above the tap. Are all three feet present on your unit?
> View attachment 112888



Was this a Gen 3 like this:
https://www.kegland.com.au/robobrew-35l-gen-3.html

Or was this an older model. I have never heard of this with a Gen 3 model. Can you please send us an email with some photos to [email protected] so we can help you. It does sound a bit strange?


----------



## Ronwales (29/6/18)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Was this a Gen 3 like this:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/robobrew-35l-gen-3.html
> 
> Or was this an older model. I have never heard of this with a Gen 3 model. Can you please send us an email with some photos to [email protected] so we can help you. It does sound a bit strange?


It has 3 legs but because of the position of the tap one leg doesn't touch the bottom


----------



## Ronwales (29/6/18)

Ronwales said:


> It has 3 legs but because of the position of the tap one leg doesn't touch the bottom


I have sent the email of the pics


----------



## Ronwales (29/6/18)

dblunn said:


> Hi, the three feet on the bottom of the screen should hold it above the tap. Are all three feet present on your unit?
> View attachment 112888


Yes they are ,I believe there either too short or tap has been put in the wrong place


----------



## S.E (29/6/18)

Ronwales said:


> Yes they are ,I believe there either too short or tap has been put in the wrong place


Is it possible the feet on your screen have been squashed or bent reducing the clearance from the bottom of the pot?


----------



## Ronwales (29/6/18)

S.E said:


> Is it possible the feet on your screen have been squashed or bent reducing the clearance from the bottom of the pot?


Doesn't look that way the legs height are 30mm,
And the top of the nut for the tap is about 37mm from the bottom .
7mm too high.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/6/18)

Difficult to imagine what could have gone wrong, the holes would be punched out on an automated press, feet also be coming off an automated press. Everything should be consistent.


----------



## pcmfisher (30/6/18)

I reckon the tap is too high. Mine is 25mm and the legs are at least 30mm


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/6/18)

pcmfisher said:


> I reckon the tap is too high. Mine is 25mm and the legs are at least 30mm


Would make sense if there are more than one with the same problem.


----------



## Ronwales (30/6/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Would make sense if there are more than one with the same problem.


I emailed kegland with photos and they said it's normal. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't a fault


----------



## wide eyed and legless (30/6/18)

Ronwales said:


> I emailed kegland with photos and they said it's normal. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't a fault


Must be pcmfisher who has a faulty one then, his plate is 5mm higher than the tap.


----------



## Ronwales (30/6/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Must be pcmfisher who has a faulty one then, his plate is 5mm higher than the tap.


I can't post photos for some reason


----------



## Ronwales (30/6/18)

Ronwales said:


> I can't post photos for some reason


Measurements for tap


----------



## Ronwales (30/6/18)

Ronwales said:


> Measurements for tapView attachment 112898
> View attachment 112899


Measurements for legs


----------



## wide eyed and legless (1/7/18)

Lets get this right, you want all three legs to sit on the bottom without fouling the tap?





Seriously I can't see this as being normal, if KegLand aren't prepared to fix it you could get 3 stainless steel set screws 3/8 with 2 nuts on each, long enough to make 3 legs to clear the tap, drill 3 holes and fasten the set screws to the false bottom using the 2 nuts. Or get rid of the false bottom altogether and fit a lauter helix.


----------



## Ronwales (1/7/18)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Lets get this right, you want all three legs to sit on the bottom without fouling the tap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy I think I'm just going to leave it as it is. I've only done one brew so far and thought it was a bit odd.


----------



## malt and barley blues (1/7/18)

What does the R & D team at KegLand have to say about this, or was it them who said it was normal, I was under the impression they were the bees knees in engineering know how.


----------



## Ronwales (1/7/18)

malt and barley blues said:


> What does the R & D team at KegLand have to say about this, or was it them who said it was normal, I was under the impression they were the bees knees in engineering know how.


They said it was normal. I can still use it , just wanted some feedback if I was the only one having this problem or it was common


----------



## Fro-Daddy (2/7/18)

My tap on the Gen 2 sits almost on the bottom plate, yours looks heaps higher.


----------



## malt and barley blues (2/7/18)

Looks like a Gen 3 problem then, but its normal, nothing to see here.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (11/7/18)

Hey guys. Sorry we did not reply to this one, we have mainly been checking our other thread.

With regarsd to the Robobrew bottom screen it will just touch against the top of the tap but this is really no issue whatsoever so no need to change your false bottom or increase the legs. It's works perfectly without any modifications here. The only thing you have to make sure of is that the ball valve is sitting between two legs.


----------

